# Apr 13, 2022 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Joe/Suzuki, Punk/Penta, JE/reDRagon, Shafir/Blue, MJF/Dean, JAS/Eddie&co



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

MJF VS The Captain. 

Also is Jay Lethal going to serve up Sonjay Dutt to Samoa Joe next week?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk wants a match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512827003002494983
... but not with Samoa Joe.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512829151366897670
And Dax wants to form the BAS (Bret Appreciation Society) with Punk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512833945104261124


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Currently have 5 men's matches scheduled for Wednesday and no women's match yet... it seems more likely that it is going to get pushed to Friday night.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513139722540920837
The living legend Kenta Kobashi is looking forward to Joe vs. Suzuki. He had great matches with both of them.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Punk wants a match.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512827003002494983
> ...


Wtf 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

When you have the chance that you can have Punk, Danielson and Joe in one ring - even for a promo - you take it

i would like to see this sooner rather than later - even if it sets up shit a year down the line


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> When you have the chance that you can have Punk, Danielson and Joe in one ring - even for a promo - you take it
> 
> i would like to see this sooner rather than later - even if it sets up shit a year down the line


And then Kenny "By God" Omega interupts them because this is his freaking show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Japanese commentary for Wardlow with Shingo Takagi loving it. Funnily enough, I've said for a while that Wardlow should study Shingo's main event style.









AEW Dynamite


Watch "AEW Dynamite " on Streamable.




streamable.com





And commentary for Bucks vs. FTR finish.

https://www.redditmedia.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/u1enfe/japanese_commentary_for_the_finish_of_ftr_vs/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Japanese commentary for Wardlow with Shingo Takagi loving it. Funnily enough, I've said for a while that Wardlow should study Shingo's main event style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lollll - that is great


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I could see reDRagon winning the belts on this show. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus have had a nice run, and it might be time for them to move on to other things.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

MaseMan said:


> I could see reDRagon winning the belts on this show. Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus have had a nice run, and it might be time for them to move on to other things.


Not yet hopefully 
Really want Jungle Express v a face FTR , their program with heel FTR was quite underrated 

Saying that, the Christian heel turn on JE is simmering away though


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd rather see reDRagon win the tag belts than Cole win the world title if there's a trade-off. But it'd feel unfair to teams like Ortiz/Santana if Fish/O'Reilly won the belts so soon, and it's not like they have a lot of momentum behind them.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

More random matches with very poor storylines. Yay!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> More random matches with very poor storylines. Yay!


What? JAS vs Kingston/Santana/Ortiz has been building for weeks. The feud between Undisputed Elite and Jungle Express goes back to before Revolution. Even MJF vs Shawn Dean has a purpose since Dean beat both Shawn Spears last week (Wardlow distraction) and MJF (CM Punk DQ).

Joe vs Suzuki is more random, but Khan needs to sell ROH to Warner/Discovery and keep stories alive for that brand while they are off TV.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Exactly, Excalibur will also add in bits of their histories that could be useful to a match’s story.

Any title on the line is the oldest and most reliable storyline in pro wrestling-The Title Match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513968457175474179


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Heating up Marina for her match with Jade.

Tony Khan said they've also been granted overrun usage by TBS so maybe they'll go beyond the hour for once.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This is a very specific thing to tweet out

what’s happening tomorrow?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513981999391940611


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What the actual FUCK?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513985996668473347


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoa, Penta vs. Punk sounds great!

That could be the W that takes Punk to the top of the rankings.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TK: SEE, I CARE ABOUT THE WOMEN GUYS.

In all seriousness that's a really good looking card.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

So what's main eventing the show? Punk? Tag Titles? Joe VS Suzuki?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

7 matches on a weekly show. Dumb as hell.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> 7 matches on a weekly show. Dumb as hell.


It is really 6 and change. MJF vs Shawn Dean won't last past 5 minutes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not sure I believe the overrun. They tease it every week lol


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

What a card. Every week there's something to be excited about.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m getting a little tired seeing half Penta’s match times involving his catchphrase or attempts at his catchphrase. He has been in the spotlight since maybe 2013? 2014? He needs some new material. He switched it up a little with the name and Alex’s new presentation. 

Lucha Bros is still a good act. If Rey Fenix ever gets healed up the matches are still top notch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I’m getting a little tired seeing half Penta’s match times involving his catchphrase or attempts at his catchphrase. He has been in the spotlight since maybe 2013? 2014? He needs some new material. He switched it up a little with the name and Alex’s new presentation.
> 
> Lucha Bros is still a good act. If Rey Fenix ever gets healed up the matches are still top notch.


I think Penta's great but Alex Abrahantes looks like a fucking doofus


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think Penta's great but Alex Abrahantes looks like a fucking doofus


Penta is exciting when he doesn’t do the glove thing. Alex is pretty goofy. He is a trained wrestler. He doesn’t take away anything away from the gimmick Penta does so far.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Scuba Steve said:


> Currently have 5 men's matches scheduled for Wednesday and no women's match yet... it seems more likely that it is going to get pushed to Friday night.


i watch mainly for womens matches, if their matches get pushed i will be disappointed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s goooo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dang bois

wednesday yet or nah?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus I am loving that card. Punk vs Penta and Suzuki vs Joe, LFGGGGGG


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk vs. Penta =


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

So you're telling me FTR made Cornette like or moreso accept the Bucks and now Punk will do the same for Penta?
We eating good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Any chance of RedDragon winning the gold? I think it's too soon, but with Santana and Ortiz being all tied up with JAS, they may pull the trigger. They are also a heel team that Santana and Ortiz would get a better reaction from beating over the very popular Jurassic Express.

On another note, I need the House of Black back on the show ASAP.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> It is really 6 and change. MJF vs Shawn Dean won't last past 5 minutes.


Actually 5 and some change. Marina VS Skye Blue will likely be a short squash as they put Shafir on display before her title match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Any chance of RedDragon winning the gold?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Yo this card is stacked! Good thing for the overrun because we don't want another Suzuki incident.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> 7 matches on a *wrestling* show. Dumb as hell.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Lol that kid went from hating everything about AEW, to loving everything, now hating everything again.

That's the epitome of being a troll just playing a forum gimmick. He would have been hyped for a card like this a month ago lol.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Actually 5 and some change. Marina VS Skye Blue will likely be a short squash as they put Shafir on display before her title match.


Skye Blue was just in a qualifier for the Owen, it would undermine her being a part of that if she lost in 2-3 minutes to Shafir. I could see an 8 minute match. (Not a squash to me.)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514035896617558017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That would explain the extra match compared to usual, although I'd be surprised if it goes 30 minutes over... maybe 5 or 10?

Warner wanted a third hour on Dynamite which TK refused in favour of Rampage, so I don't expect it to run too long over 120 minutes (or could Warner be pressing for a third hour again?).


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> That would explain the extra match compared to usual, although I'd be surprised if it goes 30 minutes over... maybe 5 or 10?
> 
> Warner wanted a third hour on Dynamite which TK refused in favour of Rampage, so I don't expect it to run too long over 120 minutes (*or could Warner be pressing for a third hour again?*).


But Mr316 said that they want to get rid of AEW...so you're telling me that he lied and don't know shit ?

My whole life was a lie.....


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> But Mr316 said that they want to get rid of AEW...so you're telling me that he lied and don't know shit ?
> 
> My whole life was a lie.....


Oh don't you know next year will be when Warner media kicks AEW of its networks and will be the end of AEW as we know it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

omaroo said:


> Oh don't you know next year will be when Warner media kicks AEW of its networks and will be the end of AEW as we know it


I'm surprised we have a show tomorrow, since the new guy took over on Monday


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm wondering if Jon Moxley somehow gets a (mini-) segment tomorrow where he briefly hypes up his upcoming match on that big NJPW Strong special this Saturday, and if we *possibly *get a surprise visit for him too.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dang bois
> 
> wednesday yet or nah?


Yea, I was just looking for these clips after finishing AEW Dark earlier tonight.

Even though Jungle Boy and Kyle O'Reilly aren't really highly regarded at all on the mic, I thought both those men did a good job hyping up their tag title match tomorrow in this promo package.

Jungle Boy has definitely improved his promo work ever since he started working with Christian Cage, and Kyle O'Reilly isn't nearly as 'bad' on the mic as he's made out to be over the past year. O'Reilly is better off speaking in small doses (like in this clip where he did a fairly good job here).

Eddie Kingston's intensity was great to see here 

That promo package for Samoa Joe vs Minoru Suzuki is very compelling. Joe is aiming for a huge goal in AEW PLUS ROH, and Suzuki just wants pure violence!

Finally, the fun buildup for Adam Page vs Adam Cole is underrated as hell. I'd say both of those men deserve to be world champion 

Tomorrow's episode of Dynamite feels pretty big


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I'm surprised we have a show tomorrow, since the new guy took over on Monday


I haven't seen an official source but a lot of people confidently stating AEW's contract is iron clad.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Can’t wait for this show.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn that Road to video has me hyped for dynamite. The hype package for Hangman vs Cole was amazing.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

FFS this is what I mean about too many matches on the card, it's a great card but it's gonna be match after match with limited story progression

7 matches for a two hour show is way too much


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Ameer Patel said:


> FFS this is what I mean about too many matches on the card, it's a great card but it's gonna be match after match with limited story progression
> 
> 7 matches for a two hour show is way too much


AEW does plenty of story progression through their matches.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Forum Dud said:


> I haven't seen an official source but a lot of people confidently stating AEW's contract is iron clad.


That might be Paul Wight's contract


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Looks like an amazing card! Can't wait! No BCC or HoB, but I'm guessing we'll get vignettes for both. 

Yes, a lot of matches, but as others pointed out, MJF vs Dean will probably be relatively short, as will Marina vs Skye (seriously, I'll be shocked if that one goes more than four minutes).


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

PENTA is hideously underutilised, especially as a singles competitor.

I hope that he and Punk tear the roof off the place tonight.


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Speaking of Penta, I finally finished my drawing of him.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

What an utter waste and highlights a massive problem with Mr booker of the year's booking, how do you randomly set up q heatless punk vs penta match for a weekly show, they have just pissed away the opportunity to build up a first time match/feud with punk and pentagon, I hate how aew just caters to fans happy with random heatless matches with no story/programme behind them


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Totally an interesting card. I do wish that there was one more Women's match on it at least.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dang bois
> 
> wednesday yet or nah?


that was fantastic, they should definitely, show some of these on Dynamite imo


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Dizzie said:


> What an utter waste and highlights a massive problem with Mr booker of the year's booking, how do you randomly set up q heatless punk vs penta match for a weekly show, they have just pissed away the opportunity to build up a first time match/feud with punk and pentagon, I hate how aew just caters to fans happy with random heatless matches with no story/programme behind them


You mean like WWE did with Cody and Miz? Like they did with Walter and Steiner?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> You mean like WWE did with Cody and Miz? Like they did with Walter and Steiner?


Two wrongs don't make a right, though I personally couldn't give a shit about the hugely overhyped miz and steiner vs gunther does not feel like a dream as I find both acts a bit meh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right, though I personally couldn't give a shit about the hugely overhyped miz and steiner vs gunther does not feel like a dream as I find both acts a bit meh.


At the very least, Penta is mainly doing tag stuff now, so Punk vs Penta is something they can always circle back to if he begins to focus more on singles.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh I just realised they're in the same arena as Halloween Havoc 1993. The Rhodes/Austin match on that card whips ass.





WELL THEY CALL HIM THE NATURAL


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Dizzie said:


> What an utter waste and highlights a massive problem with Mr booker of the year's booking, how do you randomly set up q heatless punk vs penta match for a weekly show, they have just pissed away the opportunity to build up a first time match/feud with punk and pentagon, I hate how aew just caters to fans happy with random heatless matches with no story/programme behind them


It’s called competition and trying to get up the rankings, not every match needs a story behind it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I can't wait for tonight's main event!







*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This is gonna be an entire show of basically straight wrestling matches and the discourse is going to be annoying, but entertaining.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ameer Patel said:


> FFS this is what I mean about too many matches on the card, it's a great card but it's gonna be match after match with limited story progression
> 
> 7 matches for a two hour show is way too much


What do you mean by story progression?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> What an utter waste and highlights a massive problem with Mr booker of the year's booking, how do you randomly set up q heatless punk vs penta match for a weekly show, they have just pissed away the opportunity to build up a first time match/feud with punk and pentagon, I hate how aew just caters to fans happy with random heatless matches with no story/programme behind them


Punk tweeted he wants to fight, Penta said me too but in Spanish. 

Match made.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

My expected match order:
JAS vs Kingston/Ortiz/Santana
Punk vs Penta
MJF vs Dean
Joe vs Suzuki
Lee/Swerve vs Starks/Hobbs
Shafir vs Blue
Tag Title Match


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

penta/punk should be KILLER

and i CANT WAIT to watch suzuki and joe trade embarrassingly weak forearm shots for 10 min while this board jizzes over it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> This is gonna be an entire show of basically straight wrestling matches and the discourse is going to be annoying, but entertaining.


*I love my promos, but the card is relatively stacked to be fair.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think Punk vs. Penta will open. TK loves opening Dynamite with a big entrance like Punk/Cole/Danielson.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not a single segment tonight. Just matches. Boring.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Championship Week is here!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Awful crowd tonight. Only 3500 tickets sold. So much for “dream matches”. 😂


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Awful crowd tonight. Only 3500 tickets sold. So much for “dream matches”. 😂


Keep up the trolling it's far from funny now


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Awful crowd tonight. Only 3500 tickets sold. So much for “dream matches”. 😂


You need to make your posts funnier if you want to keep running with the gimmick my guy.

Edie: Just realized you were just thinking the same thing @omaroo haha


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Keep up the trolling it's far from funny now


Not sure how I’m trolling. 3500 tickets sold is pretty awful.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

^Every market is not gonna be uber hot for wrestling all the time, WWE themselves don't distribute all their tickets 100% of the time. Wrestlemania didn't sell out either night and that's the biggest show in wrestling. RAW and SD obviously don't always sell out. AEW has done very well with their ticket distributions (especially on the West Coast recently) to the point that New Orleans is kind of an anomaly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> ^Every market is not gonna be uber hot for wrestling all the time, WWE themselves don't distribute all their tickets 100% of the time. Wrestlemania didn't sell out either night and that's the biggest show in wrestling. RAW and SD obviously don't always sell out. AEW has done very well with their ticket distributions (especially on the West Coast recently) to the point that New Orleans is kind of an anomaly.


3500 tickets sold is embarrassing. Are you really talking about Wrestlemania which sold over 70k two nights in a row? 50% of the arena is empty tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Not a single segment tonight. Just matches. Boring.


Wrestlemania 17 being a boring show because it only advertised matches confirmed.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tag Titles should ME the show. And there should be a title change. Jack Perry needs to break away from Luchasaurus soon. 

Does Mad King/Ortiz/Santana really look to feud 3-on-5 with JAS or will they eventually get help. I understand now they need to be at the numbers disadvantage for the face heat, but they look dumb as hell. They don't need to add two permanent faction members, but just have two undercard/under utilized AEW wrestlers side with them for the blow off. I wouldn't be surprised to see Homicide used here though. 

On a complete aside, what is Low-Ki up to these days? Could he be used in the Joe/Lethal RoH feud?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Wrestlemania 17 being a boring show because it only advertised matches confirmed.


It’s a PPV. The conclusion of many phenomenal storylines.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> 3500 tickets sold is embarrassing. Are you really talking about Wrestlemania which sold over 70k two nights in a row? 50% of the arena is empty tonight.


I'm talking about all of WWE. WM usually sells out does it not? RAW and SD don't always sell out 100% of the time clearly. 

For tonight's show they only opened up 4500 seats, with a lot of that only being opened up recently, I think today or yesterday the last time I checked.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Not sure how I’m trolling. 3500 tickets sold is pretty awful.


Depends on the market. This is AEW's NO debut and the Pelicans are playing the Spurs in the same city which can't help if there are crossover fans. TNA did 1,000 at the same building in 2012, WWE did 5,000 in 2013. So there's been worse and better. They probably expected more but it's a brand new market and it's impossible to gauge the popularity until you go there.

I guess in the interests of fairness and objectively, you'll be chiming in with praise for upcoming shows. 5,000+ sold for next week with fewer than 700 left. 5,200+ sold for Philly later this month. 13,000+ sold for Cali (which will make it one of the top 5 attended TV shows in U.S. wrestling since touring resumed), and some other good ticket sales.

A month ago you were gushing over far worse cards than tonight's like St. Patrick's Day Slam, then like the 180 you did from hating AEW to liking it, you went back to hating AEW. It's one extreme to another with no in between, which is why people suspect trolling.









I’m never complaining about AEW ever again


AEW is a success. There’s no other way to put it. The numbers are there. Ticket sales are through the roof. Over 1 million people watched the show last Wednesday despite being in an awful timeslot for an entire month beforehand. I’m very confused about many of the stuff they’re doing but...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I'm talking about all of WWE. WM usually sells out does it not? RAW and SD don't always sell out 100% of the time clearly.
> 
> For tonight's show they only opened up 4500 seats, with a lot of that only being opened up recently, I think today or yesterday the last time I checked.


3500 tickets sold at the moment. RAW and SD don’t always sell out but it’s very rare the arena is half empty. Tonight’s arena will be half empty.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> 3500 tickets sold at the moment. RAW and SD don’t always sell out but it’s very rare the arena is half empty. Tonight’s arena will be half empty.


WWE have done plenty of low attendances even with a much bigger budget live events team and decades of brand recognition over AEW. They should be expected to wipe the floor with AEW but they have actually had lower average attendances in a couple of months.

RAW was under 30% full when they went to the Xcel Energy Center.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470557792083849216
Their Xmas MSG show, traditionally one of their best, did just under 5,400.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475287816598953985


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I don't know if it'll be tonight, but Fenix should be back very, very soon.

He's confirmed to be wrestling at AAA TripleMania Chapter 1 on April 30.

He's in full comeback mode too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513897279404580868
Also quietly hoping for a Miro return any time soon.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> 3500 tickets sold is embarrassing. Are you really talking about Wrestlemania which sold over 70k two nights in a row? 50% of the arena is empty tonight.


Hey troll, the setup is for 4500 tonight according to WrestleTix.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

View attachment 120543



Scuba Steve said:


> Hey troll, the setup is for 4500 tonight according to WrestleTix.


Hey clown, the set up is for 4500 because they only sold 3500 tickets.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Hey clown, the set up is for 4500 because they only sold 3500 tickets.


WWE RAW has sold 5,733 tickets for Monday's show at the KeyBank Center in Buffalo, NY. Capacity is set at 6,505. Actual capacity is 16,597 for wrestling.

WWE Smackdown has sold 5,824 for Friday's show at the DCU Center in Worcester, MA. Capacity is set at 6,602. Actual capacity is ca. 12,185 to 14,800 for wrestling.

So basically it's the same situation, but now that you're back in the Universe, I expect you won't be harping on about it on the E board?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I would just ignore the person purposely trying to cause an argument. 

Let's all just agree the end is nigh for AEW after tonight's show


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW should go to Canada for a tv event.

Crowd would be hot and would likely draw a very good crowd.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 120543
> 
> 
> 
> Hey clown, the set up is for 4500 because they only sold 3500 tickets.


You got a source to prove the shit you are claiming?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Showtime baby!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd is hot already


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Not a single segment tonight. Just matches. Boring.


And you’re gonna watch it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon to job dammit lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A match that could headline TripleMania in Mexico opens Dynamite.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is it just me or the sound of the commentary team is low?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Always nice to see Alex in his halloween costume.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Pentagon to job dammit lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy shit turned it on AEW and randomly we're getting CM Punk vs Penta?! Awesome!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Don't you do that to me lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

#4 vs #5. Punk wins this and Cole loses, it could send Punk up to #1. Don't ask me why Kaz is in the top five.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Crowd is hot as fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Pentagon to job dammit lol


*Bro it's not 2014 Lucha Underground. Penta ain't that dude anymore 😂*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This crowd is hot and the venue is perfect for TV


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Penta ever goes full heel again, AEW really need to snatch ex-LU boss Cesar Duran from MLW as his manager. That's a main event pairing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Bro it's not 2014. Penta ain't that dude anymore [emoji23]*


He still got it, he's being held down by maskism


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> maskism


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk looks 10 years younger since he trimmed his gray beard and hair cut


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> He still got it, he's being held down by maskism


Agreed. The ex maskers are always the worst. Go Penta!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't tell me punk is hurt, hoping thats kayfabe injury.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Punks FUCKED.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Even Punk can turn a botch into a chance to sell something


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Any links for the Battle of the Belts' card ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not sure what Punk was trying there.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk may be the most convincing seller in wrestling. Sometimes can't tell if he's legit injured or not.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Punks FUCKED.


He deserves to lose against Penta


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Agreed. The ex maskers are always the worst. Go Penta!


Use the mask then abandoning it, shameful


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Punk may be the most convincing seller in wrestling. Sometimes can't tell if he's legit injured or not.


Yeah for sure lol he had me there, him falling down when he was threw into the turnbuckle made me think it was real.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Think the first fall off the top was meant to be a hurricanrana. Nice bit of selling to get back there


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Punk was gassed even before that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great opener, glad to see the respect Penta is being shown by Punk.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The crowd is really hot tonight !


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome match! Loved that finishing sequence.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Great match outside of the botch.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good match!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

French Connection said:


> The crowd is really hot tonight !


Hot match, hot crowd. That's what we like to see.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sublime pro wrestling.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Good match to start off Dynamite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What a match this was...


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

That was shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Is it me, or are the themes louder now? Might just be the production.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match. Punk had me there - thought he wasn't finishing that match there for a minute or so.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Bit sloppy, but a good match, Pentagon just outworked Punk.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂 these segments are so contrived. Straight out of WWE


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol that segment was goofy in the best way


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia chasing the car 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok now things picked up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cole also has his own jet


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’d have Redragon win the titles here and then FTR beats them


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone think Christian turns on them tonight?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is it me, or are the themes louder now? Might just be the production.


Sounds louder to me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Could easily see a title change here


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Pretty good opener outside of the awkwardness with the botch in the middle.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Is it me, or are the themes louder now? Might just be the production.


It's prob the crowd screaming and singing the themes. 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So ridiculous these two are the tag champions, especially when the commentators kept reminding us FTR and The Young Bucks are the two best tag teams in the world, yet Dino Douche and Jungle Boy are the champions... 

Same with their world title, Punk, Bryan, Moxley, MJF and others are clearly the top main event level talent yet Adam Page is the champion someone whos clearly not world championship material.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno how this match ends. I think FTR should be next champs, so I guess JE wins this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Could easily see a title change here


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This battle of the belts thing is very underwhelming and underpromoted. I don’t think TK has figured out yet what it should be


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Feel like Punk kept telling Penta about spot but he didn't listen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

boreDRagon.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Nese and Jade Cargill. Smart Mark trying to assemble wrestling's best abs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514373905984671752


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

They should have turned Luchasaurus heel and put him in the Jericho Appreciation Society. His dinosaur gimmick would have worked well in it. They could have even used his overness against AEW fans as evidence of how much they love over-the-top sports entertainment gimmicks.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I miss Marko Stunt !
Maybe it's a sign for Jurassic Express to drop the belts.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I can do without the middle rope spam thanks.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

TMTT said:


> Bit sloppy, but a good match, Pentagon just outworked Punk.


What? LMFAO! 🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Luchasaurus has to be a top 5 athlete in all of pro wrestling given his size. The stuff he does at his height and weight is ridiculous


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Luchasaurus has to be a top 5 athlete in all of pro wrestling given his size. The stuff he does at his height and weight is ridiculous


Not that many agile big guys these days.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Luchasaurus has to be a top 5 athlete in all of pro wrestling given his size. The stuff he does at his height and weight is ridiculous


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KoR would stylistically suit the BCC, but no way will Tony split UE or reDRagon up. I prefer his MMA inspired style to Cole's.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> KoR would stylistically suit the BCC


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

This match is killing me, can't lie. We went from a fight where Punk worked us all thinking he fucked his knee to choreography. Ffs guys...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Creative tag break up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, that sequence was cool as fuck. Convincing near fall too. KoR is killing it here.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

How the fuck have they never been to New Orleans before?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Amazing match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The end of this match was crazy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rematch at BotB?

Also, where's Christian?

Ohh, FTR.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FU, boreDRagon.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTR!!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Uh oh. It's FTR. I hope there are no harsh signs in the crowd. I'd hate to see Dax get triggered and shed a tear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That pop for FTR


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wheeler Yuta looks like an Asian Steve Blackman off the juice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"THE BBC IS THE NEW NWO!" 

As they continue to pick fights with fucking jobbers 🤦🏽.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Mox saying what we all think about Geek Club


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe tonight? Nice. SKy Blue's hot ass? Nicer!

Wheeler sounds like he has bad nasal congestion.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It’s good that Moxley can still cut a promo still sounding like he’s intoxicated but presumably sober. He still has the edge to his character which he absolutely needs to be most over


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO reDRagon have been a great addition to the roster


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shawn Dean the Pinnacle killer up next.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MJF better bury New Orleans with some Katrina references


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Decent opener and a really good tag title match. 

Still not sold on yuta. Has to massively improve on the mic and his facial expressions. 

FTR as AEW tag champs has to happen at DON.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

CM Punk vs. Penta Oscuro - 7/10
Jurassic Express vs. reDRagon - 7/10


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Now Yuta is part of the BCC, I hope they'll invest in some new outfits for him


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Toni looking lean and mean.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sucks that one of Jamie and Toni is getting eliminated immediately. By that I mean, it sucks that Jamie is getting eliminated early :/


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> What? LMFAO! 🤣


What did you mean with that?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jamie Hayter should win this whole tournament.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TMTT said:


> Toni looking lean and mean.


Gimme Toni, Hayter and Nikki Lyons please, The THICKER CIRCLE lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter's mic skills are a 10! 🔥


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

It feels like Wardlow gonna interfere and Brian Cage will save MJF


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Shawn dean just screams scrub


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Awaiting for the day when Wardlow finally murders MJF.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good to be reminded Jamie can still cut a promo.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Best heel in the business


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I imagine MJF would be very watered down in WWE. Maybe i'm wrong but i doubt it.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

They’re gonna run out of security guards eventually lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wardlow sexually assaulted one of the security guards in order to distract MJF


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

MJF looks a little more cut than his usual.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Legend has it Sean Dean is related to Jimmy Dean.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3 most dangerous places in wrestling

Backstage interviews in AEW
NXT parking lot
Working security at Dynamite


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂😂😂 Wardlow doing the Stone Cold laugh then scowl


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This is amazing


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wardlow is a fucking star man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Chills!!!!!!!!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Oof. A bit rough on the apron powerbomb.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I could watch Wardlow take on security all night


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shawn Dean goes 2-0 over MJF. 🤣


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Shawn Dean MJF's kryptonite.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean owns MJF


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Wardlow murdering security guards is fucking gold


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shawn Dean could be close to a title shot lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ahahah it was amazing


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wardlow looks super strong with 20 security guards blocking him, but they can't keep doing this every week.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dean would get a title shot, if he faced MJF consistently


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Wardlow is a fucking madman, he’s gonna destroy MJF at Double or Nothing


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Holy fuck this storyline is the best thing going right now!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MJF just nails everything. One of the best wrestling talents I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wardlow and MJF. Best thing going in AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dean reminds me of an older Cedric Alexander lol.

Sky Blue, YES


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This first hour has been incredible again.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

This show has been on fire tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Coffin match


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's good to know that we'll have a Coughing match while we're kinda still in the pandemic!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Wardlow’s expressions were perfect!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Wardlow is a fucking madman, he’s gonna destroy MJF at Double or Nothing


He will but MJF needs to win.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Casket match for little ol Andrade? Feels like having a gimmick match for the sake of a gimme match.

BTW, if wrestling ends early for Darby he would make for a great videographer or art director.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

This card tonight is completely crazy for now ! 
I'm pretty sure they are not gonna increase their ratings, but they really deserve it !


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Had to run an errand, who's having a coffin match and who won the tag match


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow is god.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Still coming out to Judas


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> He will but MJF needs to win.


Why does he need to win?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Who is Black talking about?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ortiz has the shoes lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

When it happens, Malakai vs Darby could be the most aesthetically badass feud ever.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> Who is Black talking about?


Fuego I think ahah


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Had to run an errand, who's having a coffin match and who won the tag match




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514406494715924483
JE won


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA HOLY SHIT I THOUGHT IT SAID T R U M P!!!!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Love Wardlow gona be a big star!! 

MJF is awesome no surprise. 

Good show so far.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

JR in the crowd lol


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Does the crowd singing Jericho's music always look that awkward? Cringe city...

I bet Eddie Kingston has a chode


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> Why does he need to win?


He’s lost almost every major feud he’s been in since Cody.

He’s also pretty much made Wardlow with his own work. MJF is the one who needs to be moving to the title scene ASAP and he can’t keep losing these feuds. However good Wardlow may be MJF is the best talent on the roster.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> He’s lost almost every major feud he’s been in since Cody.
> 
> He’s also pretty much made Wardlow with his own work. MJF is the one who needs to be moving to the title scene ASAP and he can’t keep losing these feuds. However good Wardlow may be MJF is the best talent on the roster.


MJF even in losses has survived his feuds regardless of outcome, that’s how good he is. I don’t think a loss hurts him much.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Good ol JR


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NXT Only said:


> MJF even in losses has survived his feuds regardless of outcome, that’s how good he is. I don’t think a loss hurts him much.


I know he’ll survive on talent but he needs to be elevated. This is a guy who’s contract is up in 18 months and you don’t keep having him lose unless you’re trying to alienate him. At some point you have to pull the trigger and give him the ball.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that Eddie is wearing a Junkyard Dog shirt


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hager looks like he’s in MMA fight shape.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Great crown tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Sucks that one of Jamie and Toni is getting eliminated immediately. By that I mean, it sucks that Jamie is getting eliminated early :/


*I'm so annoyed by this. Any power of a Jamie vs Britt feud gets removed by her endless jobbing. She HAS to win here. *


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been an awesome show. Crowd is getting it’s money’s worth.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm so annoyed by this. Any power of a Jamie vs Britt feud gets removed by her endless jobbing. She HAS to win here. *


Maybe they'll do Hayter vs Storm in Pittsburgh and have Britt help Hayter win.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Kingston didn't mention he wanted to get fit ?
I think he procrastinates the gym much more than I do.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> This has been an awesome show. Crowd is getting it’s money’s worth.


Happy you're enjoying the show buddy. AEW is good, mostly.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Gotta be close to at least 10 topes I've seen tonight.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Does the crowd singing Jericho's music always look that awkward? Cringe city...
> 
> I bet Eddie Kingston has a chode



I always have a good laugh at how in to it some of the people are, it's like they're making sex faces while singing, very cringe.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Maybe they'll do Hayter vs Storm in Pittsburgh and have Britt help Hayter win.


I believe they said the Owen would officially start in Long Island. Maybe I heard wrong?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is LAX ever going to even up the odds? Bring in Bandido!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who is this feud helping lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DANIEL GARCIA WON A MATCH ON TELEVISION?! *


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Garcia got the win, should be his theme playing IMO


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

How is Eddie gonna balance the numbers. Homicide surely one of them?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh God how will Wardlow stop the Butcher


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF reunited with the guys he brought into AEW.

Wardlow already beat Blade, so not sure why Max thinks Butcher will do any better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Entrance gives off badass vibes for real


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Does everyone in this company stick out their tongue?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sad Shafir


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Lol, the theme song...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Watching TV WWE style lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Sky Blue with a jobber entrance. Such a hottie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA JR: "THEY LOOK NICE!"


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jim Ross: "They look nice"

Horny JR alert! 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Sky's ass <3


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *DANIEL GARCIA WON A MATCH ON TELEVISION?! *


I knew something felt off about that finish.

Must've been a botch.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

If they make her beat Jade as she gets no reaction from a hot crowd.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd DEAD as fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Skye Blue ass looks phenomenal. 🙌🏾


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel bad for her. The only noise is the baddies and that guy trying to start a chant


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Skye Blue ass looks phenomenal. 🙌🏾


What a fucking babe


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can anyone hear what Tony is even saying? is he commentating from another room or something?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

No heat for this match


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Damn, Skye PAWG took the L 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

My penis is officially out. I repeat, my penis is officially out.

Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan is a genius. Told Blue Skye to make sure her ass is always facing the hard cam.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shafir just radiates charisma. She's on the same tier as a Lance Storm or Charlie Haas.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So AEW does it again...heel vs heel with Marina and Jade? SMFH


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Jade turning the Baddies into a wrestling group?

Man, another rough women's match. Nothing looked fluid.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Shit..... No entrance for Skye Blue..... I don't like this.....


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

That was fucking dreadful. 

That's supposed to make me want to see Marina Shafir? 

no man


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That match with Jade and Marina will fucking blow. Nobody to cheer for. 

Lexi is banging too Fuck....


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

is this guy in every segment?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hook should have had that girl sit on his lap to add some more heat


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, Marina's theme is fucking trash. That sucks all the energy out the building.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is that a real room?


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

If this Moldovan no-name defeat my Jade Cargill, I stop watching AEW!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> That was fucking dreadful.
> 
> That's supposed to make me want to see Marina Shafir?
> 
> no man


Was a boring match. One of the worst i've seen from the women's division ever. Just end her career already.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> That match with Jade and Marina will fucking blow. Nobody to cheer for.
> 
> Lexi is banging too Fuck....


Can always cheer for women's wrestling [emoji2379]


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

French Connection said:


> If this Moldovan no-name defeat my Jade Cargill, I stop watching AEW!


she won't.

Shes doing the typical one week of victories before losing to the champion and dropping off the face of the earth.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Do the right thing TK give Ricky and Hobbs the W. 

fuck Keith slob lee


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Khan should just call an audible and have Cargill squash Shafir when they face each other. She's awful


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *DANIEL GARCIA WON A MATCH ON TELEVISION?! *


Yep, and coincidentally against Eddie, again.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Nia Fucking Jax would get a better reaction...

Seriously hoping that Jade ends her in 3 seconds


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

French Connection said:


> If this Moldovan no-name defeat my Jade Cargill, I stop watching AEW!


Of course that won't happen


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I always have a good laugh at how in to it some of the people are, it's like they're making sex faces while singing, very cringe.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Marina did not have a great Dynamite debut there. Jade should just squash her.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What do they need an overrun for? There's 40 minutes left and only 2 matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i remember being told last week how Marina Shaffir was so much better now, that shes a completely different wrestler now, well i watched her for the first time since her awful NXT stint and she still fucking sucks by the looks of it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Shafir just radiates charisma. She's on the same tier as a Lance Storm or Charlie Haas.


Be honest, you have some Moldovan roots don't you ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark Sterling is working overtime. Good to see him manage multiple talents although they're all unaffiliated.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Fucking hell, this indeed feels like a PPV.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Do the right thing TK give Ricky and Hobbs the W.
> 
> fuck Keith slob lee


I like Keith but he straight Braden Walker'd his AEW debut. Headed to the buffet table instead of the gym.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shafir has done some good work on Dark but that was putrid. Suggests she needs a solid opponent as her best match was with Statlander. In conclusion, Jade vs Shafir has WMOTY potential. That's worst, not women's.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Marina did not have a great Dynamite debut there. Jade should just squash her.


Brit doesn’t have anything to do if TK wants to sell one womens match it’ll be Brit v Jade on a PPV


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scorpio trying to be a dollar tree Rock


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow they're letting Team Taz on Dynamite? thought they was bound to Rampage.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Good to see the crowd back in it after that match


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The most electrifying man in sports entertainment is here…Ricky Starks!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Shafir has done some good work on Dark but that was putrid. Suggests she needs a solid opponent as her best match was with Statlander. In conclusion, Jade vs Shafir has WMOTY potential. That's worst, not women's.


Maybe Statlander is just good enough to carry Marina


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

You gotta have Ricky go over here you just have to


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Justin Roberts doesnt even fucking bother to announce that he's from New Orleans lmfao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Starks is great on the mic they should have let him talk in his hometown


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hobbs probably eats the pin here. They love doing that.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Huge ovation for the homeboy Starks! 
He definitely looked touched by it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match should have Big Swole as special guest referee.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolute crickets for Swerve.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Starks and Hobbs can't lose this one


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Keith Lee is a fookin hoss


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> that was putrid


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ohhh bask in the buffettt


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514414429055725569


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Keith genuinely looks fatter and more unhealthy every week.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Swerve should eat the pin. By far the most uninteresting part of this match. Sucks because I expected more from him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> Keith genuinely looks fatter and more unhealthy every week.



How DARE Vince make him wear a top!!!




Well..


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Hobbs is looking great. He was always muscular, but he's really developed some cuts as of late. He looks like a star.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


When Kenny returns I need you to bring your old avatar back[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't understand the pop behind Keith Lee! 
This guy sucks! 
He has absolutely zero charisma! 
And he looks fucking obese!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Keith genuinely looks fatter and more unhealthy every week.


Guessing he stops at McDonalds on his way to and when he leaves the show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> When Kenny returns I need you to bring your old avatar back[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully soon.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Hobbs is looking great. He was always muscular, but he's really developed some cuts as of late. He looks like a star.


Absolutely. Good to see some of the AEW talent taking care of themselves recently. Keith and Swerve should take note.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Marina Shafir is absolute trash, holy shit put her back on YouTube.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol that was awesome spot by Swerve.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ricky is over as FUCK big pop for the heel team in this match


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well there was a lot of gut for him to bounce off of there. Ingenius.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The CHEST of KEITH LEE is USING HIS TRAMPOLINE SKILLS!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Marina Shafir is absolute trash, holy shit put her back on YouTube.*


Yeah that had no business being on tv, dogshit match, she looks to have gotten worse since NXT, which i didn't think was possible.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They absolutely need to be pushing Hobbs over Lee.

If I was an AEW guy for a while I’d be pretty pissed otherwise.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Lee well just is uninteresting. Only thing interesting about swerve is his theme. 

Hobbs is a star and Ricky is great as well. Both should be doing so much more especially hobbs it's really annoying.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ohhh bask in the buffettt




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401019189096194049


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Khan has to book the remake of this.








I’d be less like Dr. Grant and more like good old Ash.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I can’t say shit about fat Keith Lee when I had 3 pieces of fried Popeyes chicken, 2 fried pies, red beans and rice and a sweet tea (to my UK friends forgive me, I know tea in milk is best)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Hopefully soon.
> View attachment 120555





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Keith Lee is awesome IMO. He does so much GIF-worthy shit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Khan has to book the remake of this.
> View attachment 120556
> 
> I’d be less like Dr. Grant and more like good old Ash.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Starks nice babyface hometown hot tag


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> I can’t say shit about fat Keith Lee when I had 3 pieces of fried Popeyes chicken, 2 fried pies, red beans and rice and a sweet tea (to my UK friends forgive me, I know tea in milk is best)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I like this ref btw. My favorite one in AEW.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is a fantastic match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks looking like a complete star right now!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

A DDT version of a Canadian Destroyer? Kind of clever.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> I like this ref btw. My favorite one in AEW.


Is he new ? 
I think it is the first time I see him in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This has been a cool feud. Feels like Lee vs Starks has to happen to cap it off.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> I can’t say shit about fat Keith Lee when I had 3 pieces of fried Popeyes chicken, 2 fried pies, red beans and rice and a sweet tea (to my UK friends forgive me, I know tea in milk is best)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Ricky Starks 140 lb. ass thinking he could lift up Keith Lee . . . talk about overconfidence. Ha.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuck yeah give Hobbs the dub baby!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Khan should just call an audible and have Cargill squash Shafir when they face each other. She's awful


just have Cargill injure her backstage


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a great match. High impact lot of fun


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good win for Hobbs


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Lee jobbing already? It's like he never left WWE. Good shit AEW. I like Hobbs though.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank fuck the right team won. 

great match!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

First feud Team Taz has won good for them. Long road to relevancy ahead for Swerve and Lee it looks like


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> I like this ref btw. My favorite one in AEW.


a ref that actually enforces the rules!? 

a miracle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, now that's a surprising outcome. Big fan of TK putting AEW guys over the imports.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Battle of the belts or battle of the stupidas?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

yall can't tell me vince mcmahon aint on creative in AEW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

"I love cake and violence" lol okay then


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hook’s debut on Dynamite! Thank you Lord Tony Khan!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> yall can't tell me vince mcmahon aint on creative in AEW


You mean that didn't please your big complicated adult brain lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A HUGE ANNOUCEMENT GUYS


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Nyla Rose has completely given up on trying to pass as a female.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Huge Announcement lmfao


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I must say, I thought the MJF vs. Shawn Dean match was booked to _perfection _and it done everything it needed to do whilst also putting over every single person that was involved.

All in under about 10 or so minutes too. Kudos.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

YOOGE ANNOUNCEMENT KLAXON


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

HOOK on Dynamite let's go


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Uh-oh, Tony Khan hyping up an announcement a week in advance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That shit needs to be on a shirt


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

HOnestly, how many TK huge announcements we had this year ?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Vanessa Borne on Dynamite


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wardlow vs. The Butcher.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HUGE announcement next week!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BRITT BAKER IS IN THE OWEN HART CUP!!! WE'RE SAVED!!!! 😍😍😍*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nyla is great on the mic. Always got one liners ready on deck.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


"I have bought a hairbrush, on plan on using it at some point."


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

elo said:


> Uh-oh, Tony Khan hyping up an announcement a week in advance.


Let Schiavone announce it. Im begging. Keep Khan in the back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Nyla is great on the mic. Always got one liners ready on deck.


That was a gem


----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)

Tk will buy njpw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Adam Cole is washed up. Lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, please dont interfere Lethal....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Announcement?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Samoa Joe's theme, my god, slaps so hard.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

JR don’t talk over this intro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ROH announcer is clean


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey, its that one guy who showed up randomly, left randomly and is back randomly on Dynamite with no backstory on TV


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

KAZE NI NARE!!!!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Two legends, one ring.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Did he botch Minoru's name ffs?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure Dalton Castle would've been my choice but it's smart to get your new brand's champion in primetime.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kaze ni Nare!!!!!!! One of the most epic themes ever!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I might give AEW a lot of shit, but I fuckin love them for being able to bring us matches like this on TV!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR basically calling Excalibur an indy geek lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn these chops


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice to see them start the match the exact same way Punk and Pentagon did. Very creative.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe's chest the same color as his shorts


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I love Joe. His intensity and facials are perfect


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Hey, its that one guy who showed up randomly, left randomly and is back randomly on Dynamite with no backstory on TV


How is it random he has the roh title which is included under aew now keep up


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Gotta love when guys beat the fuck out of each other for real and it doesn't even look good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Joe took Kobashi's chop, so this is child's play for him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright you fucks stop taking turns hitting each other and fucking wrestle.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

FrankenTodd said:


> Let Schiavone announce it. Im begging. Keep Khan in the back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Krackhead Khan with a live mic. 😍


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

John Cena often got shit on for only doing 5 moves.

Little did we know, he did 4 too many.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe's gonna have a heart attack


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

slapping each others chests for 5 min straight
i must be fucking Kreskin how i saw this coming
this REALLY makes me believe this is two athletes trying to WIN an athletic contest
yawn


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They've done nothing but slap each other and are getting "This is Awesome" chants.

I mean... why do anything else? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *BRITT BAKER IS IN THE OWEN HART CUP!!! WE'RE SAVED!!!! 😍😍😍*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514420128041025538
*YES!!!!!*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Alpha shit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Can't tell where Joe is red from chops or from hypertension


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> I love Joe. His intensity and facials are perfect


Joe needs this matchup, something even nxt cannot give to him..


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Putting Joe next to Keith Lee on the card is one way to make him look thinner and healthier. Clever stuff.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe's sweat total is the amount of weight of that Japanese guy.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Hopefully Ishii is next for Joe.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

and here come the super weak looking forearms!!!!

yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514420128041025538
> *YES!!!!!*


Congrats.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is very funny ahah


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is very good. You know Tony Khan is secretly jerking off to this backstage.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is stupid.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chop fests are one of the realest wrestling you can do for the live audience bc everyone knows how much it hurts


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> This is very good. You know Tony Khan is secretly jerking off to this backstage.


you turn more than the damn big show.

PICK A GIMMCIK BOY


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mr316 said:


> This is very good. You know Tony Khan is secretly jerking off to this backstage.


Is he? There hasn't been a superkick yet.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Not sure Dalton Castle would've been my choice but it's smart to get your new brand's champion in primetime.
> 
> View attachment 120558


Be interesting to see where Gresham defends against Lethal......that's a match worthy of being on the Double or Nothing card tbh.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> This is very good. You know Tony Khan is secretly jerking off to this backstage.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Chop fests are one of the realest wrestling you can do for the live audience bc everyone knows how much it hurts


Also extremely dumb looking. Anyone who's just a casual viewer is thinking.."why doesn't one of them just move out the way?"


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This was a great dynamite. High on intense wresting action and very little fluff.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bob Holly would have these two crying.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Joe is gassed?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Also extremely dumb looking. Anyone who's just a casual viewer is thinking.."why doesn't one of them just move out the way?"


Because it's alpha male shit with two guys refusing to budge. If we want to talk realism, let's start with the Irish whip...


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Chest be sizzling like fajitas right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Minoru wants to spam more chop exchanges. 😪


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Because it's alpha male shit with two guys refusing to budge. If we want to talk realism, let's start with the Irish whip...



Yes. Those alpha males in real fights (UFC and Boxing) just stand there with their hands down and let themselves get hit over and over. I guess they're just big pussies and these guys are the alphas.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A “this is awesome” chant for that garbage and phoney looking chop fest is up there with the most embarrassing shit I’ve seen from AEW fans yet. Awful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Doing an over run to bump the rating possibly


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Joe looks spent


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Joe looks like a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Excalibur comparing Joe to sumo wrestlers. Nice.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Who did what now


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kinnikuman Buster!!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Who is this?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Great match from Joe. I think it was better than Suzuki-Mox. 

Lol Indian giant. Ok this is too WWE now


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Excalibur comparing Joe to sumo wrestlers. Nice.


its accurate


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

But honey, we have The Great Khali at home


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Not the Great Khali


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A TALL GUY!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yes. Those alpha males in real fights (UFC and Boxing) just stand there with their hands down and let themselves get hit over and over. I guess they're just big pussies and these guys are the alphas.


Why do wrestlers stand in the corner for the 1 to 10 punch combo? I could go on and on. Within the pro wrestling context, this is more 'real' than almost all rope running and anything involving turmbuckle.

Also watch Frye vs Takayama MMA fight to see guys hit each other non stop and refuse to budge.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

lol joe will be booked strong in aew


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Great match from Joe. I think it was better than Suzuki-Mox. 

Lol Indian giant. Ok this is too WWE now


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Are you fucking serious Tony? 

fuck me this dude?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

When you order the Great Khali off wish.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally a hoss that looks intimidating in AEW. HELL YEAH. The INDIAN OMOS!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh great, AEW has an Omos. 😂😂


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

WTF is going on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddammit, its another random Indian giant. Lmaooooooo


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

AEW just ruined the show with this guy lmao


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

This mf thinks he’s 2006 Khali lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Is this Shahid Khan's other son?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I remember this guy from RDR2


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Suprised Vince didn't hire this guy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Khan copying Omos CONFIRMED


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Suzuki has yet to win a single match in AEW.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Building got quiet as fuck. Indy smarks hate giants and anything that isn't fight forever


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Great match from Joe. I think it was better than Suzuki-Mox.
> 
> Lol Indian giant. Ok this is too WWE now


Just as fun as Suzuki and Bryan


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully this is big business in India for them


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This shit better be all on ROH cos I don't give a flying fuck about it on Dynamite


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That was a pretty cool ending. Nice to see new faces and not just faces that come from another place. Fantastic show tonight. 9/10


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That ending…


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Building got quiet as fuck. Indy smarks hate giants and anything that isn't fight forever


yup but you got to have balance if you want to build joe as a face he needs giants that he can kill


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Trash ending.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514423628762394626*


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

That guy is fucking huge. How tall is he?


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> That guy is fucking huge. How tall is he?


7'3.. and he lost a lot of weight he was very imposing back then


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I guess he is all Khalite.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He’ll be jobbing to Adam Cole and Pockets within 5 months. 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Trash ending.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514423628762394626*


It definitely was


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ending aside, really good show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Why do wrestlers stand in the corner for the 1 to 10 punch combo? I could go on and on. Within the pro wrestling context, this is more 'real' than almost all rope running and anything involving turmbuckle.
> 
> Also watch Frye vs Takayama MMA fight to see guys hit each other non stop and refuse to budge.


The ten punch combo goes on for ten seconds and then its over. Not 5 minutes. And there's thousands of mma fights a year and you can name one from 30 years ago that Excalibur mentions every time Suzuki is there doing this same thing. Thanks for making my point.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL the AEW fans just instinctively hate a guy with size and/or Indian heritage.

The ending was fine. He’s obviously just going to be Lethal’s muscle.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Did he go to the Great Khali wrestling school?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Bad ending. Khali esque that's the last thing AEW needs.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> That guy is fucking huge. How tall is he?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514424764382732295


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope this Satnam Singh guy is not just mid. I hope he is Khali or Giant Gonzalez tier if he's the shits


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

nothing can stop this legend. Good luck bots.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

What was so wrong with that ending? Very good main event, Lethal and Sonjay getting some heat and having a new muscle with them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A genuine giant in AEW has the potential to be a disaster if the fans don't take to it. People will quickly associate it with Khali and Giant Gonzales. Satnam has been training in the Nightmare Factory for months now, but guys that big are almost never good.

If you want him to make an impact though, have him squash Paul Wight.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> That guy is fucking huge. How tall is he?







__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org





He's listed at 7'3" -- the same height as Omos.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514424415731261441

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514424415731261441
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ouch lmao


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gn1212 said:


> What was so wrong with that ending? Very good main event, Lethal and Sonjay getting some heat and having a new muscle with them.


Agree. Loved the ending.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

singh best wrestler in the world! no longer roman reigns! number 1 elite fan. jamie hayter, show bob & pussy pls.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW wants that Indian money badly lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall a really fun wrestling show.

Punk/Penta, the Tag Title Match, the Keith/Swerve vs. Hobbs/Starks match, and the main event were all fun. The ending was weird. Like, I don't mind Lethal having a bodyguard. But when you turn off the lights, you raise people's expectations.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

lol a khali debut in the main event and a old grandpa slapping joe. horrible.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> A genuine giant in AEW has the potential to be a disaster if the fans don't take to it. People will quickly associate it with Khali and Giant Gonzales. Satnam has been training in the Nightmare Factory for months now, but guys that big are almost never good.
> 
> If you want him to make an impact though, have him squash Paul Wight.


AEW isn't a cruiserweight only show. They have big guys like Lance, Luchasaurus, etc.
Nothing wrong with developing some new big guys to mix it up a bit more.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Overall a really fun wrestling show.
> 
> Punk/Penta, the Tag Title Match, the Keith/Swerve vs. Hobbs/Starks match, and the main event were all fun. The ending was weird. Like, I don't mind Lethal having a bodyguard. But when you turn off the lights, you raise people's expectations.


Lol Imagine satnam doing a run in hahah


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Satnav Singh? Hope TK gives him good direction hohoho…

Always nice to see a new giant.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I think that Silva and Kurrgan are both a little more handsome than Satnam Singh


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Ha. Giant Silva was exactly who I thought of when he first showed up. They've got that same 'giant caveman' look.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Having Singh wrestle will be a complete disaster. 

But having a guy that size just stand there won't work either.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

omaroo said:


> Bad ending. Khali esque that's the last thing AEW needs.


Agree. I don’t think giants do much for an AEW audience.

Should have ended the show promoting the title match on Rampage, not debuting a guy nobody has ever seen or heard of


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> What was so wrong with that ending? Very good main event, Lethal and Sonjay getting some heat and having a new muscle with them.


Doing the lights out for a guy the crowd doesn't know or care about is a hype killer. Fans have been trained to get a nice surprise when the lights come back on. Getting this guy was not that.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Agree. I don’t think giants do much for an AEW audience.
> 
> Should have ended the show promoting the title match on Rampage, not debuting a guy nobody has ever seen or heard of


 Unfortunately for him he will get shitted on whenever he shows up and will be a failed experiment for TK.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

omaroo said:


> Having Singh wrestle will be a complete disaster.
> 
> But having a guy that size just stand there won't work either.


I think this has a chance to be legendarily hilarious. So I'm into it for now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The ten punch combo goes on for ten seconds and then its over. Not 5 minutes. And there's thousands of mma fights a year and you can name one from 30 years ago that Excalibur mentions every time Suzuki is there doing this same thing. Thanks for making my point.


My point was when has pro wrestling EVER made sense? Almost everything you see can be met by a 'that'd never happen in a real fight' response. At least with the manly exchanges like that, you can see them beating the shit out of each other and trying for oneupsmanship. Given you have Okada's nickname I'm surprised you're so taken aback by a Japanese fighting spirit style that Okada himself has partaken in. One of the most famous matches of the noughties outside WWE was Kobashi vs Sasaki where they had one of the longest and most brutal chopfests ever. And like Joe and Suzuki's version in America, the crowd ate it up.

Weird how people complain about flips then complain about stripped down slugfests. So is there one homogenized style that is acceptable? Every single match in wrestling has logic holes galore. Like I said, the Irish whip itself is one of the most unrealistic things in wrestling yet happens in virtually every match. At least when two guys trade chops, there is that element of them doing it on purpose by refusing to back down.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Ha. Giant Silva was exactly who I thought of when he first showed up. They've got that same 'giant caveman' look.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Doing the lights out for a guy the crowd doesn't know or care about is a hype killer. Fans have been trained to get a nice surprise when the lights come back on. Getting this guy was not that.


Agreed on the lights out thing. Hopefully this will be a lesson to them. Aside that, the segment was effective. Sonjay and Lethal are getting some heat and hopefully this new guy can somewhat wrestle.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Uh oh.. Tony Khan is going woke 💀


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Is that acromegaly? Either way, it's a good, distinctive look for a wrestling brute.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> Agreed on the lights out thing. Hopefully this will be a lesson to them. Aside that, the segment was effective. Sonjay and Lethal are getting some heat and hopefully this new guy can somewhat wrestle.


Yeah rest of the segment worked well. Probably would've been better off to just have them to bring him out from the back.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514424415731261441
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was watching this on FITE. It sounded like "we don't know you".


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> My point was when has pro wrestling EVER made sense? Almost everything you see can be met by a 'that'd never happen in a real fight' response. At least with the manly exchanges like that, you can see them beating the shit out of each other and trying for oneupsmanship. Given you have Okada's nickname I'm surprised you're so taken aback by a Japanese fighting spirit style that Okada himself has partaken in. One of the most famous matches of the noughties outside WWE was Kobashi vs Sasaki where they had one of the longest and most brutal chopfests ever. And like Joe and Suzuki's version in America, the crowd ate it up.
> 
> Weird how people complain about flips then complain about stripped down slugfests. So is there one homogenized style that is acceptable? Every single match in wrestling has logic holes galore. Like I said, the Irish whip itself is one of the most unrealistic things in wrestling yet happens in virtually every match. At least when two guys trade chops, there is that element of them doing it on purpose by refusing to back down.



I like NJPW but I hate the stupid strong style no selling shit. Both can be true.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The best way to debut a giant is to just have him appear on the ramp. They don't need lights out, the size shocks everyone. Lights out is one of AEW's most overused tropes along with the backstage attack.

But other than the awful women's match, the show ruled.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah rest of the segment worked well. Probably would've been better off to just have them to bring him out from the back.


Yep.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Gn1212 said:


> I was watching this on FITE. It sounded like "we don't know you".




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514428719229808641

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Is that acromegaly? Either way, it's a good, distinctive look for a wrestling brute.


Besides him being a basketballer though, we dont know if hes any good yet, we can doubt he is, we can say he looks like he could be but we dont know.

Put him in a match and see his in ring, give him a mic for a promo and see, but as of now though.. its pretty much just a basketballer.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jungle Boy vs Kyle O'Reilly is happening next week!!!

That match is going to be a freaking banger! 

Edit:

Plus, I'm happy that Britt Baker will finally be back next week!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should do Singh vs Shaq 😂


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I wonder what numbers this guy does on YouTube. WWE's big guys always do crazy numbers. This guy is Indian too, my god. It's gonna blow up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Gn1212 said:


> I was watching this on FITE. It sounded like "we don't know you".




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514429294151356416

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Bob Holly would have these two crying.


Why? They weren’t defenceless trainees or younger guys with the hierarchy of the locker room and no wrestlers’ court to peer pressure and bully like the 12 year old Holly wishes he was when he was 12. Sparky Plugg is nobody’s idea of what a tough guy should be.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Jungle Boy vs Kyle O'Reilly is happening next week!!!
> 
> That match is going to be a freaking banger!
> 
> ...


That would be so cool if Britt came out with a pie after Jamie beats Toni and smashed the pie in Toni's face just like Charlotte did 😂


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514429294151356416
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that's it. I think if it was "we want Cody" it would've been louder because people would've picked it up easily.
This sounded like a vocal minority trying to bash the guy but it didn't catch on.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514429294151356416
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like "we don't know you" to me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is there a randomly a new tv title? 😂


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

AEW keeps delivering incredible shows! 

So much to like about this Dynamite. Joe-Suzuki was pure fun. Punk-Penta was pretty awesome. I love Red Velvet and Kiera Hogan being part of Jade’s entourage. And the MJF-Wardlow segment was great. And I’m excited about Tony’s next announcement.

But my “ABSOLUTE” favorite match was Starks-Hobbs vs Swerve-Lee tag. So happy for Ricky Starks to get his hometown pop!

Minor quibbles: 

I was really rooting for ReDRagon to win. I love Kyle O’Reilly so much.

That big Indian guy doesn’t really do anything for me. His face even looks deformed. I hope he’s better than El Gigante.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

JasmineAEW said:


> AEW keeps delivering incredible shows!
> 
> So much to like about this Dynamite. Joe-Suzuki was pure fun. Punk-Penta was pretty awesome. I love Red Velvet and Kiera Hogan being part of Jade’s entourage. And the MJF-Wardlow segment was great. And I’m excited about Tony’s next announcement.
> 
> ...


He is, easily. Hopefully he isn’t jammed full of roofs like Khali. Khali’s last name was Singh too.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Should Joe join or at least align himself with the BCC?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

That ending went over like a fart in church. The one positive about this is this is an ROH feud.

The rest of the show was great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh great, AEW has an Omos. 😂😂


Yep!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

My god, we still have packed 2 shows to go and next week seems massive too.
Dynamite has been must see for months now, looks like Rampage is back to being must see too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514429294151356416
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to give the crowd the benefit of the doubt because they didn't seem like idiots. This has to be a "We don't know you" chant because "We want Cody" makes no sense, since he's signed somewhere else.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

enough with these pervy japanese geezers... save that shit for ROH shows for the hardcore nerds. skye blue...what an ass.


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Kinnikuman Buster!!


Loved that show when I was a kid but urgh Excalibur is such a Mark for calling it that, why not just call it Muscle Buster like it's always been known as - I can't stand him calling everything by the correct Japanese name just to put himslf over

Pretty boring show after the first hour, this always happens - too many matches with not enough heat

Punk doesn't need to wrestle every damn week - Penta vs Punk just given away as a random match 

Shafir sucks and botched everything so have already no interest in her 

Red Dragon should have won IMO - JRs reign has been similar to Page's in that it was more interesting seeing them chase the title compared to their actual reigns

The ending was boring too, no one cares about some random big Indian dude 

The starks match was really good tho and so was JR vs RD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a little concerned that Tony Nese is going to beat HOOK next week with help from Mark Sterling


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Great post-show segment. So happy for Ricky! ❤


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> Great post-show segment. So happy for Ricky! ❤


Blackpool Comedy Club living up to its name hanging out with Clownhausen. At least it wasn't on TV I guess.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Great show but I really hate the lights-out crap they do for any random nobody.

It literally only worked for Malakai because he was a hot signing AND fits his character.






Should have had Jade confront Marina.
Toni vs Hayter should have been the finals.
Jurassic Express have had good matches as champs, better than Luchas Bros. 
CM Punk vs Penta should have had more built instead of randomly announcing it on twitter, other than that, top match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This show was rough tonight, finally got around to watching it. The first hour was decent but the second hour took a complete nosedive


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I’m just gonna pretend that the 7 foot Indian dude never happened. Leave that shit over in Stanford.

Rest of the show was very good.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The good
Penta dark vs Punk was a solid opener
The entire mjf segment/match
The team tazz vs limitless swerve was great 
The main event was exactly what I wanted it to be.

The Eh
The tag title match. But sign me the fuck up for FTR vs redragon 
The women's segments 
The Jericho stuff. Match itself was good but I'm bored of the same 5 on 3 shit. We get it they've got the numbers advantage.

The bad
Two matches ended with the same finish. Guy on outside interferes while guy on inside runs the ropes. 
Black vs fuego is apparently a thing. Fucking why

The ugly 
Oh joy AEW has its own Fucking omos now.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ameer Patel said:


> The ending was boring too, no one cares about some random big Indian dude


Well, there’s over a billion people in India, so that ‘no one cares’ sounds quite funny.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ImpactFan said:


> Nia Fucking Jax would get a better reaction...
> 
> Seriously hoping that Jade ends her in 3 seconds


Nia Jax got thunderous 'Let's go Nia' chants against undefeated Asuka at Elimanation Chamber 2018 so yeah no doubt about it.

But yeah anything other than Jade squashing this other Ronda coattail rider would be a disappointment but since its AEW this match will probably get 10 minutes.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fragile ego Punk in the first quarter again, must be hard being him…this has to be a joke by now or he really has issues not getting the mainstream appeal he hoped he would get.

And this Indian dude, maybe TBS asked for more WWE-esque stuff, or Tony lost his mind and doesnt know what his fanbase wants anymore. But I like the optics of him beimg even taler just because the rest of the roster is tiny.


----------



## ElonMusk (9 mo ago)

Sad Panda said:


> I’m just gonna pretend that the 7 foot Indian dude never happened. *Leave that shit over in Stanford.*
> 
> Rest of the show was very good.


Wow how edgy. I know you think this is some kind of racist insult but trust me Stanford is a prestigious university where lot of famous entrepreneurs studied. You couldn't get admitted to Stanford even if you tried.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Great show but I really hate the lights-out crap they do for any random nobody.
> 
> It literally only worked for Malakai because he was a hot signing AND fits his character.
> 
> ...


This.
Whoever booked needs someone from the staff to slap some sense into them.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I'm a little concerned that Tony Nese is going to beat HOOK next week with help from Mark Sterling


No chance, maybe a countount or DQ but not a classic fall..

Nese is never going over a prospect, I enjoy him but his ceiling is low midcard atm while Hook's floor is likely the regular midcard.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It was AEW Dynamite... I'm sure I just watched 2 hours of Dynamite.. then suddenly it went from Dynamite to a WWE show. 

Will have to wait and see what this new giant is all about but he just gave me major Khali vibes. And that's not something I was a fan of. 

This didn't need a lights off because Nobody knew who the fuck that guy was. And it didn't need to be the closing segment. 

Rest of the Dynamite was solid.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ElonMusk said:


> Wow how edgy. I know you think this is some kind of racist insult but trust me Stanford is a prestigious university where lot of famous entrepreneurs studied. You couldn't get admitted to Stanford even if you tried.


He was referring to the WWE dude. Also shitting on a city is not racist. And lastly that last line was a cheap shot. You've got no idea about his personal life or education so don't you dare talk about it. Consider yourself reprimanded


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

What..the...fuck was this??? Of course Tony couldn't help himself from wrecking the Blackpool Combat Club. The best guys in AEW that had the most potential and were set up for the best angle a few months ago are now aligned with Wheeler Yuta, and if that isn't bad enough they're out there doing comedy with Danhausen only a few months removed from when Daniel Bryan trashed Danhausen for being a comedy act. I thought for sure they'd at least beat the crap out of him, but of course not. Put a fork in them, they're done. Blackpool Comedy Club is going to be become a thing. You do something like this in front of a live crowd and record it, how are we supposed to take Mox, Bryan and Regal seriously now after Bryans mission statement and all of that shit Mox said about drinking blood? I hope Moxley doesn't re-sign with this circus next month.

What does the Flex Kavana cosplayer with the 25 year old ECW tv title have to do with the BCC?


The segment with Storm/Hayter was ok with exception to Hayter name dropping Owen just like Toni did last week. Thats a very WWE forced feel with Owens name getting mentioned every week by every wrestler in the tournament trying to compare their struggles and career accomplishments to him. Cringe as fuck. Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter should be a great match realistically, but why the fuck is Khan giving this match away as a round one program? These two women should be in the finals of this Owen Hart cup. You have the best woman in the entire company vs the future best woman in the company and it's going to just be round one? Pfft. Looking forward to the match either way.


Thunder Rosa sucks as champion, charisma vacuum to the max. I wonder how much of a train wreck the match with Nyla is going to be. Where's Baker?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> What..the...fuck was this??? Of course Tony couldn't help himself from wrecking the Blackpool Combat Club. The best guys in AEW that had the most potential and were set up for the best angle a few months ago are now aligned with Wheeler Yuta, and if that isn't bad enough they're out there doing comedy with Danhausen only a few months removed from when Daniel Bryan trashed Danhausen for being a comedy act. I thought for sure they'd at least beat the crap out of him, but of course not. Put a fork in them, they're done. Blackpool Comedy Club is going to be become a thing. You do something like this in front of a live crowd and record it, how are we supposed to take Mox, Bryan and Regal seriously now after Bryans mission statement and all of that shit Mox said about drinking blood? I hope Moxley doesn't re-sign with this circus next month.
> 
> What does the Flex Kavana cosplayer with the 25 year old ECW tv title have to do with the BCC?
> 
> ...


That was a post show segment. They're never cannon.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> That was a post show segment. They're never cannon.


It still devalues the stable from being able to be taken seriously after seeing it. I've seen post-show segments in the past that don't bury the story or the talent involved in the segment. This wasn't a good idea at all. If they wanted to have The Acclaimed come out and trash Flex Kavana in his home town, I totally get that, or if they even wanted to announce Wheeler as the newest member of BCC(which should be saved for the show), even that is forgivable. What we got here is not.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> It still devalues the stable from being able to be taken seriously after seeing it. I've seen post-show segments in the past that don't bury the story or the talent involved in the segment. This wasn't a good idea at all. If they wanted to have The Acclaimed come out and trash Flex Kavana in his home town, I totally get that, or if they even wanted to announce Wheeler as the newest member of BCC(which should be saved for the show), even that is forgivable. What we got here is not.


Wheeler became a member on Rampage so it would have been redundant. What we got here neither you and I will remember in a month let's be honest


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

First Dynamite in a long time for me and it’s been a great show. The only thing I didn’t get or understood was that women match. The crowd was dead for it too.

Punk/Pentagon was awesome. I’d like to see more matches between these two.

Tag title match was fantastic.

6 man with Jericho was entertaining and the same can be said about the tag with Lee and Hobbs.

MJF and Wardlow stuff is just golden. They’re building him up organically to be the biggest star of the show.

Main Event was fantastic. It gave me flashes to Joe/Kobashi and it’s a crime the commentary didn’t brought it up.

Curious to see what’s that big guy is able to do in the ring. He moved better than Khalk for sure.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wheeler became a member on Rampage so it would have been redundant. What we got here neither you and I will remember in a month let's be honest


Quite the opposite for me, I'll never be able to see the BCC as a stable in the same light again after the interaction with Danhausen. The Wheeler thing could be overlooked if they book him correctly going forward, but the overall segment with the comedy I can't take them seriously. Truth is, they haven't booked them correctly anyway to begin with, it felt stagnant and bland but this was outright bad.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Great post-show segment. So happy for Ricky! ❤


That video clip really shows what a hot crowd it was last night. AEW needs to do more stuff in New Orleans. Crowd like that deserved a PPV


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> CM Punk vs Penta should have had more built instead of randomly announcing it on twitter, other than that, top match.


There’s no need for a build when there’s no storyline there. It was simply 2 great workers putting on a match. You don’t need a build for that. The draw in AEW is the action. It’s like a UFC show. Putting 2 great fighters, together in the octagon, sells itself. Some action doesn’t need any story. Just watch the guys work


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> There’s no need for a build when there’s no storyline there. It was simply 2 great workers putting on a match. You don’t need a build for that. The draw in AEW is the action. It’s like a UFC show. Putting 2 great fighters, together in the octagon, sells itself. Some action doesn’t need any story. Just watch the guys work


Yeah no. Unless you think Penta has no marketability which is false. 
Could have Penta/Alex confront Punk when he was announcing he wants a title shot and set up a #1 contender match. Just build more intrigue, easy shit and they just don't it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

I thought Punk vs. Penta was booked due to their particular rankings. 

#4 and #5 

Punk's win should pretty much help elevate him to number one contender now, especially as Cole will likely lose tomorrow night.

I think the issue with only having 4 PPVs is that, with Punk especially, it's hard to book him in any meaningful feuds with the likes of Penta because he's pretty much 'booked' up over the next few PPVs against (likely) Hangman, then his next competitor and then his next competitor etc. all of which is likely not to be Penta.

I get that to many people Penta vs. Punk is a, for lack of a better word, dream match (I raised my excitement in this thread when it was booked) - but it probably isn't a worthy enough feud to be build upon. I don't really think AEW flat out do number one contender matches, so throwing away great matches on TV that are somewhat rankings involved doesn't really bother me. It was a good match and they could quite easily do a Punk vs. Penta feud and match in the future if they truly wanted to and we'd always have this match to look back on to know that it's going to slap when it happens. 

Penta isn't going to be the huge singles star many want him to be in this company. Mainly because of Ray Fenix, really. I doubt they will ever split them up and I don't see AEW ever booking tag team wrestlers as singles wrestlers alongside. It's a shame because Penta is fantastic and marketable in every way, it's just the way tag team wrestlers have been booked in forever.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

bleh, haven’t really been a fan of the show lately. Rampage has been altogether skippable for some time and Dynamite’s booking has been all over the place.

Punk vs Penta was solid. A good TV match, 4 vs 5 but it was hard for me to get up for it.

Im not into Jurassic Express whatsoever. Their type of match doesn’t do it for me. KOR and Fish are solid in the ring but feels like they’re always losing.

I tuned out at the Shafir debut and didn’t look like I missed anything. Wasn’t interested in seeing the Joe/Suzuki match and that Singh debut looked like a clusterfuck, idk.

and Again, why does everyone need to be in a faction? The tired tropes of AEW that were kind of funny once upon a time are off-putting now. The excessive factions, the post match angles, things not being explained, guys disappearing for long stretches at a time, EVERY backstage interview being interrupted by the person their feuding with.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> Quite the opposite for me, I'll never be able to see the BCC as a stable in the same light again after the interaction with Danhausen. The Wheeler thing could be overlooked if they book him correctly going forward, but the overall segment with the comedy I can't take them seriously. Truth is, they haven't booked them correctly anyway to begin with, it felt stagnant and bland but this was outright bad.


Eh I've seen Kane pretend to be hogan and do a kaneroonie and still be terrified of him the next year. And show in a nappy. I've seen far worse in my almost 20 years of fandom.

You're just too critical


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not the best Dynamite, story wise, but good wrestling (with the women's match excepted, of course) and a hot crowd. Loved that most-show video of Mox saying he didn't want Yuta hanging around with Danhausen anymore. True words that sum up much of the company.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think the matches were good, and I liked the Wardlow / MJF segment. Although I was a little chill on the Jericho stuff (I grabbed my phone and found myself not paying attention here).

One issue I had is the main-event. Joe and Suzuki had a great match (loved the slapping / chopping stuff), but from a storyline POV, I didn't understand -- I don't watch ROH, so I don't know anything about that belt. I also don't know this Suzuki fella'. Why exactly was Joe fighting him? The whole thing just felt random. And I don't know about the Khali replica who appeared at the end.

I'll say, though --- watching the Keith Lee / Hobbs tag-match, I'm digging that Swerve Strickland fella. He seems like a good wrestler, really charismatic, and handsome. I never saw him before AEW, but I hear he's won a lot of titles in the indies (future AEW champ?). I'm interested to see where they go with Strickland


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

otbr87 said:


> Thunder Rosa sucks as champion, charisma vacuum to the max. I wonder how much of a train wreck the match with Nyla is going to be. Where's Baker?


Yep, the 2nd most over woman in AEW (behind Britt Baker) is somehow a 'charisma vacuum.'

Anyway, Britt Baker is advertised in a qualifying match for the Owen Hart Cup tournament against Danielle Kamela (aka Vanessa Borne) next week on Dynamite; which they showed to us on TV last night.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, the 2nd most over woman in AEW (behind Britt Baker) is somehow a 'charisma vacuum.'
> 
> Anyway, Britt Baker is advertised in a qualifying match for the Owen Hart Cup tournament against Danielle Kamela (aka Vanessa Borne) next week on Dynamite; which they showed to us on TV last night.


Jon Moxley is over with these fans. Fair to charisma isn’t all that important to them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> Jon Moxley is over with these fans. Fair to charisma isn’t all that important to them.


Wait, Jon Moxley isn't very charismatic? 

I love Seth Rollins as an overall performer, but I have him as the 2nd most charismatic Shield member (behind Jon Moxley).

Edit:

That's unless if I misinterpreted something here about Moxley


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great Dynamite - lots of fun

can't wait to read this thread to see why I should have disliked it

Fav matches were the tag champ and FTR comings out and Suzuki v Joe + really liked the Wardlow segment

Least favs was JAS vs Eddie's crew - the 5 v 3 thing is wearing thin

Big Indian dude at the end was....ehhh... very Fed-like. As long as bro stays a heater its ok I guess

Edit> oh, i LOVED the Starks tag match - that was great


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, Jon Moxley isn't very charismatic?
> 
> I love Seth Rollins as an overall performer, but I have him as the 2nd most charismatic Shield member (behind Jon Moxley).
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Wait, Jon Moxley isn't very charismatic?
> 
> I love Seth Rollins as an overall performer, but I have him as the 2nd most charismatic Shield member (behind Jon Moxley).
> 
> ...


Moxley is a total fucking spaz. Being an over the top goofball is not charisma. Everything he does is dialled up to eleven in an attempt to look badass but he just looks retarded. Genuinely I turned on WWE a few years back and when I seen him I assumed they’d given him the Eugene gimmick.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Finally got to watch. Another great show. I agree the roster is too bloated, but I gotta say, I enjoy seeing fresh faces and not the over exposure of talent.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> It was AEW Dynamite... I'm sure I just watched 2 hours of Dynamite.. then suddenly it went from Dynamite to a WWE show.
> 
> Will have to wait and see what this new giant is all about but he just gave me major Khali vibes. And that's not something I was a fan of.
> 
> ...


I called the direction of this show back in November, immediately after Full Gear. Not sure I’ve seen one episode that felt truly like “AEW”.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> Quite the opposite for me, I'll never be able to see the BCC as a stable in the same light again after the interaction with Danhausen. The Wheeler thing could be overlooked if they book him correctly going forward, but the overall segment with the comedy I can't take them seriously. Truth is, they haven't booked them correctly anyway to begin with, it felt stagnant and bland but this was outright bad.


How dare they do something funny after the show.

Some people’s fucking children…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Eh I've seen Kane pretend to be hogan and do a *kaneroonie* and still be terrified of him the next year. And show in a nappy. I've seen far worse in my almost 20 years of fandom.
> 
> You're just too critical


Noooo…forreal?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Good show overall. Though I still have extreme issues with how the world title is presented. It should have felt like the biggest thing going into Rampage this Friday, but it just didn't. Last week Page finally showed a lot of fire and I wanted to see that followed up on. Hopefully the TDM is the blowoff and Page can move on from Cole. Normally it'd be an obvious blowoff, but ya never know with AEW.

Here's some thoughts nobody will read.

-Hopefully Penta keeps the new name and look cause it's way better.
-I really love the BCC even though it cut Bryan's awesome heel run short.
-Shawn Dean is a good looking fellow.
-They're doing a good job with the Wardlow/MJF feud.
-I love Darby's artsy videos.
-Malakai is so edgy
-That women's match was an absolute embarrassment. I only watched out of morbid curiosity after hearing how bad it was.
-Get that belt off Scorpio immediately.
-Thank god Team Taz won. They needed a big win and looked awesome. Fuck Keith Lee, push Hobbs and Starks. Team Taz should be a focal point of the show. Swerve is cool though. Really enjoyed the match.
-Rosa segment was awful overall, but Nyla is legit pretty funny.
-I don't care about the women's division, but has Rosa even had a match or long promo since winning the belt???
-Suzuki and Joe was good, but I think they should have put it in the middle of the show instead. Close with the AEW tag team title match because AEW belts should matter more.
-Bring in Masato Tanaka or Takashi Sugiura, TK you coward.
-The ending was absolutely awful and very fed. I know Khan loves ECW, but enough with the lights off shit.
-They need to bring in Kevin Sullivan if they want to know how to get good heat on babyfaces instead of whatever the hell that was.
-Seeing the Halloween Havoc 93 arena was cool though.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

This was a really good show.
I really was into the team Taz and Lee & Strickland match. That was a really great TV tag match. Side note, why isn't Hook with Hobbs & Starks? Tony needs to be notified that Hobbs and Starks aren't geeks and would help Hooks character growth.
JR has been doing Jungle Boy a favor calling him Jungle Boy Jack Perry during his matches. Kid is a future star.
I might be in the minority here but I dont mind Scorpio sky and Dan Lambert holding those TNT titles. That group entertains me, I dig when heels can get the crowd to turn on loser baby faces 
Punk and Danielson have been excellent signings
I hope Dynamite continue to be this good but there's no chance Tony keeps the likes of the Dark Order, AFO and Best Friends off two weeks in a row.
MJF is simply great at his craft, im very much looking forward to his match with Wardlow
The biggest geeks last night was Danhausen and that interview girl Hook paid no mind to. I find Danhausen to be entertaining but he looks like such a loser with Hook. Come to think of it, that entire segment was pointless and didn't add anything to the show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Noooo…forreal?


Yep was in 2002 when booker and he teamed very briefly


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I thought Punk vs. Penta was booked due to their particular rankings.
> 
> #4 and #5
> 
> Punk's win should pretty much help elevate him to number one contender now, especially as Cole will likely lose tomorrow night.


It could be booked far better and very easily. Even as a on the night, one off match to start the show:


Show starts, Punk's music hits, walks to the ring.
Short Punk promo, states his rank and title intentions (already laid)
Challenges any other ranked competitor, throw their names out one by one...
Finally states Penta's name.... and it's pretty obvious from there on.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

otbr87 said:


> It still devalues the stable from being able to be taken seriously after seeing it. I've seen post-show segments in the past that don't bury the story or the talent involved in the segment. This wasn't a good idea at all. If they wanted to have The Acclaimed come out and trash Flex Kavana in his home town, I totally get that, or if they even wanted to announce Wheeler as the newest member of BCC(which should be saved for the show), even that is forgivable. What we got here is not.


Lol.







Damn, I guess no one took Taker seriously after this too… 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

A good but not great show this week.

Punk v Penta was a fun match and a the eventual feud with Hanger is going to be excellent and I’d have no problem with a Punk win. Not a fan of Penta’s current gimmick but if it’s just something for him and Alex to do until Fenix gets ready to come back, then fair enough.

JE v RD was alright. I’m not a big RD fan but they seem to work well with just about anyone so good stuff. Still waiting for a turn from Christian though. A babyface FTR being in the picture with either of the teams mentioned will make for some great matches.

Everything involving MJF and Wardlow is just fantastic at the moment. Everyone is doing an incredible job of making Wardlow look like a mega star and his reactions are red hot. The match he finally gets with MJF will be one of the most entertaining on an upcoming PPV card.

couldn’t give two fucks about the JAS , which is a shame because Eddie, Santana and Ortiz are awesome .

what the hell was that womens match??!! I know sky blue is green and as I’ve said before, she’ll get there eventually but they’ve built up Shafir to be this real threat to Jade and Marina ended up looking so lost that she makes Lash Legend look like Sasha Banks !!! Seriously, Jade needs credible opponents, not this shit.

What to say about the Starks/Hobbs v Lee/Swerve. Just wow. I could watch any combo of these four and be entertained. Match of the night for me and I want a Starks v Swerve to main even a dynamite or at least get a hot PPV match 

Suzuki v Joe… eh. Suzuki doesn’t do anything for me and I love Joe but even he couldn’t get me interested. Add to the fact we have to put up with Lethal and Dutt and it’s a big ol’ skip for me . Then we have a new giant in wrestling who looked as mobile as Vinny Mac and it’s just such a disappointing end to what was a good show.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Caught the beginning of the show as Punk v Penta was a dream match of mine. Enjoyed it for what it was, though can't help but feel disappointed that it opened a weekly show with 0 build up. This could have been an excellent ppv, or tv special mainevent.

The tag title match was ok. Still can't get into Lucha Express, though find them relatively inoffensive.

I lost interest in the show after that, but am looking forward to battle of the belts.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen a worse AEW match than Shafir's since the company was created.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I like Marina Shafir, based on stuff she's done on Elevation and Dark, but I agree the match wasn't exactly what they needed to do to get her over. This push is coming too soon for her. They're going to have to very carefully script the match with Jade, or it's going to be really ugly for both of them.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I enjoyed the episode in all honesty. The ending was a little odd but Joe winning the ROH TV title, Punk/Penta, ReDragon/Jurassic Express, the MJF/Wardlow feud... the positives far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Im really not a fan of this approach. Shit rolls down hill internally but you dont air issues like this publicly.

Regardless of what you think of Vince McMahon hes happy to take the flack for all of the shit creative over the years. Because, like Tony, hes the one that has to sign off on everything.

I'm sure all the experienced people in production meeting are ecstatic to hear TK will sell them out at the first opportunity.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Forum Dud said:


> View attachment 120669
> 
> 
> Im really not a fan of this approach. Shit rolls down hill internally but you dont air issues like this publicly.
> ...


Khan says a lot of stupid shit.

But I don't _really_ see the same issue a few have brought up with this tweet.

He put as much of the blame on himself as the final deciding factor and also said the fans knew better than both he and the people on his team that didn't see what should have been obvious to everyone in the company.

I'm sure some of it is self-preservation because everything else on the show pretty much went over well. Major plus if they never make the same mistake again.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Khan says a lot of stupid shit.
> 
> But I don't _really_ see the same issue a few have brought up with this tweet.
> 
> ...


Admittedly I didn't listen to the interview, which teaches me for taking something off of a clout chasing platform at face value. The way you've worded sounds an awful lot better but I imagine there will still be a couple of "Wtf Tony" thoughts from people in that meeting. I'm astonished he doesn't delegate these weekly media interviews to somebody else.


----------

